# 99 Cent Gas on the way soon. $20 Barrels in 2020!



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

oil was $100 SIX years ago and we've only dropped $.50 on gas.


----------



## JoeInMilwaukee (Dec 10, 2014)

Cheap gas but everyone stay home!


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

It's still over $2.10


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

snowwy66 said:


> It's still over $2.10


In the 60s I remember Gas Stations had wars amongst themselves. If there was a Gas War here it sure missed this area. Of course our President stepped in to halt this consumer war to protect the thousands of Oil workers & the Oil companies here in the Unites States.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

This is not good from a standpoint of public health. Urban air pollution is a driving factor of a lot of respiratory illnesses. Cheap gas gives people "permission" to drive by making it cheap, which leads to air pollution. The lack of driving during COVID-19 has seen dramatic drops in urban air pollution. This has unfortunately come with a corresponding downturn in local economies. The trick will be to enable the driving while keeping the pollution down.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Eddy Cruze said:


> In the 60s I remember Gas Stations had wars amongst themselves. If there was a Gas War here it sure missed this area. Of course our President stepped in to halt this consumer war to protect the thousands of Oil workers & the Oil companies here in the Unites States.


No, he called for Russia and Saudi Arabia to resolve their disagreement over oil prices and production. Every single US State put an end to local gas price wars by passing laws preventing selling at retail for less than the wholesale cost of the product.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

obermd said:


> This is not good from a standpoint of public health. Urban air pollution is a driving factor of a lot of respiratory illnesses. Cheap gas gives people "permission" to drive by making it cheap, which leads to air pollution. The lack of driving during COVID-19 has seen dramatic drops in urban air pollution. This has unfortunately come with a corresponding downturn in local economies. The trick will be to enable the driving while keeping the pollution down.


The silver lining of covid is it shows how much the ecosystem can recover if we give it a chance. I’ve preached for years that Americans need to drive smarter and waste less resources. Wait till tomorrow after work to go to the store vs going now to get a can of soda. Car pool if you can and coordinate multiple stops, if you don’t need a SUV don’t drive one. I also like how telecommunications is providing a window into how much travel waste there is. So many could do the same job at home, why not then.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

pandrad61 said:


> The silver lining of covid is it shows how much the ecosystem can recover if we give it a chance. I’ve preached for years that Americans need to drive smarter and waste less resources. Wait till tomorrow after work to go to the store vs going now to get a can of soda. Car pool if you can and coordinate multiple stops, if you don’t need a SUV don’t drive one. I also like how telecommunications is providing a window into how much travel waste there is. So many could do the same job at home, why not then.


I suspect the Airlines and Hotel industry will take years to recover, simply because of far less business travel.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

obermd said:


> I suspect the Airlines and Hotel industry will take years to recover, simply because of far less business travel.


To be fair airlines needed to go under due to terrible business practices and how they treat customers. Hotels are grossly overpriced and did everything they could to stop competition.


----------

